# Dog in car, from UK to Spain



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Me again...
Finally all our furnitures are in storage and we have a flat waiting in Spain. 
The landlord in Spain will put one bed in the flat for us so we can 'shop around' for companies to transport our furnitures from UK to Spain later.

Does anyone know the process at the boarders when you drive from UK to Spain with a dog?

My dog was transported on a plane into the UK and I had a company doing all the paperwork, so I'm not familiar with the process.

We will cross the border between UK and France, and then France and Spain.

Do I drive on 'things to declare' or is it a special exit for 'pets to declare'?

My dog has his UK passport (he is the only one in the family with a British passport  ), all shots are up to date. Is there anything I have missed?

Does he need to take a pill (think its some type of anti worm? ) at a veterinarian clinic 24 hours before entering France? And Spain as well or is that just rules for entering the UK?

Hmm... I think that's all for now.

The challenge with finding hotels that accepts dogs along the way we will save for the time we are sitting in the car. 

Madeleine


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We drove from Prague to Andalucia with our Ridgeback. All we needed was his passport but he was up-to-date with vaccinations etc.
We crossed from the Czech Republic to Germany, Germany to France, France to Spain with a very visible very large dog....and we were not stopped once, not for inspection of papers of humans or of dogs.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your answer!

Ok, so it's only in case we get stopped we need the paper work? I thought it was a special 'drive through zone' all of us with pets had to drive through? Where a border vet checked the dogs ID scan and paperwork?

So the guys on the borders don't think we are trying to smuggle a dog in case we just drive on 'nothing to declare' ?! 

I'm not up to more challenges then I already have during this move, ha ha!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We have taken our dogs to Spain a few times and never been stopped.

Good luck with the journey:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

m.van.adler said:


> Thanks a lot for your answer!
> 
> Ok, so it's only in case we get stopped we need the paper work? I thought it was a special 'drive through zone' all of us with pets had to drive through? Where a border vet checked the dogs ID scan and paperwork?
> 
> ...


That is with Eurostar when going back to UK.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Isobella! So you just also drove on 'nothing to declare' exit?


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't know about UK to France as I drive from Holland via Belgium, Luxembourg, France, none of which have any border controls. At the border with Spain was also drive through, police looked in the car as I was driving just waved me and my dog on.
Would buy a scalibor collar as the sandfly starts to get active around end of March beginning of April.
For hotels you could use Pet friendly holiday accommodation in France, Spain,Portugal and Italy


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

That's super Gareth! Thank you so much!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

How are you crossing the Channel?

If by ferry you declare the dog at check-in and they send you to a special queue - you board (and therefore disembark) first. And that's basically it. It's much easier than crossing from France to England. I don't know the procedure on the tunnel. 

Once on the continent there will be no checks.

Lots of hotels in France accept dogs including Campanile.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Although I have never driven with dogs in the car I know plenty of people who have and one friend does it regularly and commented not so long ago that never has he been asked to show papers for any dogs he carries going FROM UK to spain. 

Once you are off the boat or train in France and driving down the chances are you wont even be stopped at the France/Spain border with or without a dog.. i have driven it several times and never even had to show my passport crossing into spain!


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

I love this forum! Everyone is so super helpful!

We will take the Eurotunnel to France.
We prefer to be able to drive all the way ourself so we can stop when we like and drive long distances when we feel like it. My husband prefers to drive during the night so that's why we don't want to take the ferry to Santander.

I feel so relieved by your answers! I was seeing myself, husband and dog spend hours at the borders filling in plenty of forms and do health inspections of my dog.

Thanks!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Its a lovely drive down and there are plenty of places you can stop and walk doggy. You will find dog friendly hotels too along the way I am sure.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

m.van.adler said:


> I love this forum! Everyone is so super helpful!
> 
> We will take the Eurotunnel to France.
> We prefer to be able to drive all the way ourself so we can stop when we like and drive long distances when we feel like it. My husband prefers to drive during the night so that's why we don't want to take the ferry to Santander.
> ...


We have used euro tunnel a few times from Spain to UK and Back, normally when you book the tickets, you have to include the pet, somewhere on eurotunnel website it advises you to turn up an hour earlier, to the pet check in. There are signs each side of the tunnel guiding you to pet check in, which also has an area for dog to relieve themselves. There is a small hut where you take your dog, they will check the pets passport, and the microchip, then you follow the line to the trains.
If you stop in France overnight, then Google Dog friendly hotels,there are lots of them.
Our dog is a 'good' traveller, we made small stops about each hour, for him to stretch his legs, and have a drink of water, so he has always been happy with his long journey travelling with us.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

France:
Do not drive overnight - that is when all the heavy trucks are on the road - they are banned during the day and on Sundays.

Accommodation:
If you want inexpensive - Premiere Classe Premiere Classe Hotels | Cheap hotel rooms in more than 230 hotels across Europe accept dogs. Alternatively go to Booking.com: 614,261 hotels worldwide. 44+ million hotel reviews. and select "Pets accepted" in the selection criteria.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks to all of you for great answers!
Sorry I have replied sooner, it's kind of chaos here (my God it's a lot of things to do and think about before leaving the country!) 

I knew it was somewhere I had seen the fenced area that are 'dog-zones' at the borders!
It must have been at the Eurotunnel then!

Baldilocks, thanks. We will not drive in France during the night then.


Madeleine


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

m.van.adler said:


> Thanks to all of you for great answers!
> Sorry I have replied sooner, it's kind of chaos here (my God it's a lot of things to do and think about before leaving the country!)
> 
> I knew it was somewhere I had seen the fenced area that are 'dog-zones' at the borders!
> ...


Hi, forgot to mention, make sure your dog has a harness, which clips to the seatbelt, on the back seat, it is law here in Spain, we were pulled over by guardia un-civil,and checked only last year.,they saw everything was OK, and dog was clipped in, then waved us on.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Fergie! I don't know how to quote 

Is it ok to have my dog in his 'cage' (I don't know the English word, it's a special cage designed for cars.) ?
We don't have the dog anywhere else in the car since his hobby is to attack the window washers/wipers (word?) 
He is a 55kg Rottweiler so it's not pretty when he decides to attack them in the front window while we are driving


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

m.van.adler said:


> Fergie! I don't know how to quote
> 
> Is it ok to have my dog in his 'cage' (I don't know the English word, it's a special cage designed for cars.) ?
> We don't have the dog anywhere else in the car since his hobby is to attack the window washers/wipers (word?)
> He is a 55kg Rottweiler so it's not pretty when he decides to attack them in the front window while we are driving


Yes no problems with the cage, the only reason Spanish police have made a law about smaller dogs being harnessed and clipped in, and no shopping bags etc loose on the back seat is for safety, if you had to brake hard, it prevents flying objects from clobbering you, makes sense though!, I always put any shopping I can't fit in the boot, onto the floor behind the front seats. Although the guardia are 'hot' on checking out these laws to obtain fines, I think the get bonuses from the fines they impose.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Didn't know that you had a rottweiler so this may also be of interest.

Any person owning a potentially dangerous dog (perros potencialmente peligrosos) in Spain must have an appropriate licence (by law of article 3 of the Royal Decree 287/2002, of 22 of March 2002) and the dog must be registered with the municipality. Handlers and walkers of dangerous or potentially dangerous dogs must also be licensed (article 1, 2 of Law 50/1999, of December 1999). A licence is valid for five years.

Potentially dangerous dog are identified as being in one of three categories:
1) Breeds and breed crosses classified as potentially dangerous:
• Doberman (Andalucia only)
• Bull Terriers
• Presa Canarios
• Napolitan Mastiffs
• Boxers
• Pit Bull Terrier
• Staffordshire Bull Terrier
• American Staffordshire Terrier
• Rottweiler
• Dogo Argentino
• Fila Brasileiro
• Tosa Inu
• Akita Inu

2) Dogs with certain characteristics of these breeds are also classified as potentially dangerous. 

The characteristics are:
• Strong musculature, powerful or athletic constitution, robustness, agility, vigor and endurance
• Short hair
• Deep chest (60 to 80 cm), height of over 50 cm and a weight over 20 Kg
• Big, square, head, with a wide skull and strong jaws
• Broad, short and muscled neck.
• Straight, parallel forelegs and muscular hindquarters, relatively long back legs standing at an angle

3) Dogs that have a track record of aggression to humans and other animals must also be licensed and registered.
Dog owner licence application
The licence application is made to the municipality of the place of residence. The applicant must take the following (an applicant must be over 18 years):
• Proof of identity (passport or residence card)
• Proof of having no criminal convictions
• Proof of being mentally and physically capable of looking after one of these animals. (There are centres test of physical and psychological aptitude can be done and a certificate issued. The certificate must have been issued in the previous 12 months)
• An insurance contract for the dog with a liability of at least €120,000 (€175,000 in Andalucia)
• Proof of fully up-to-date vaccinations
• Proof of identification by microchip
• Proof that the dog is or has attended training school
Once accepted, a licence (the licencia para tener perros potencialmente peligrosos) is issued.

Dog registration

Potentially dangerous dogs must be registered with the municipal registry for dangerous dogs (Registro Municipal de Perros Potencialmente Peligrosos). Registration of the dog must be renewed annually.
Take:
• Proof of identification and microchip number's certificate
• Certificate from the vet stating that the dog is in good health

Walking a potentially dangerous dog

Dog owners or handlers must carry the licence and dog registration document when out with the dog. The dog must be muzzled and on a lead of no more than two metres long (one metre in Andalucia). Only one dog may be handled per person. In Andalucia, dangerous animals are banned from entering children's leisure or recreational areas.Note: In most municipalities, only one dog may be registered to one person. The property where the dogs are kept must be enclosed by a two metre high barrier.

You may have already seen this as I have posted it a few times, if not more to think about, sorry.


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

can i ask about flying the dog over in a plane we are coming over in april to veiw flats and are moving over for a year to start with in may june time can anyone reccommend any companys that can take care of this and has anyone had experiene in doing so and how much if you dont mind me asking thanks julia x


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

neil1962 said:


> can i ask about flying the dog over in a plane we are coming over in april to veiw flats and are moving over for a year to start with in may june time can anyone reccommend any companys that can take care of this and has anyone had experiene in doing so and how much if you dont mind me asking thanks julia x


Be easier to start a new thread with your specific question, probably get more answers. Google being female ALWAYS has an answer.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

fergie said:


> Yes no problems with the cage, the only reason Spanish police have made a law about smaller dogs being harnessed and clipped in, and no shopping bags etc loose on the back seat is for safety, if you had to brake hard, it prevents flying objects from clobbering you, makes sense though!, I always put any shopping I can't fit in the boot, onto the floor behind the front seats. Although the guardia are 'hot' on checking out these laws to obtain fines, I think the get bonuses from the fines they impose.


OMG?! Are we not allowed to have bags etc in the back seat?!  (panic mode now)
We were planning on having the dog in the back of the car and all our luggage in the backseat. Is this illegal?

My God..  then we will have to buy a roof box tomorrow. (Or how much is the fine for this very serious crime?)


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

fergie said:


> Yes no problems with the cage, the only reason Spanish police have made a law about smaller dogs being harnessed and clipped in, and no shopping bags etc loose on the back seat is for safety, if you had to brake hard, it prevents flying objects from clobbering you, makes sense though!, I always put any shopping I can't fit in the boot, onto the floor behind the front seats. Although the guardia are 'hot' on checking out these laws to obtain fines, I think the get bonuses from the fines they impose.


Thanks! 
I only knew I had to register him. I didn't know about that he had to wear a muzzle at all times. Even if we are alone in the nature?

Our Rottie is almost 10 years old and has been working in security for many years so he is used to wear a muzzle.

We are going to live in a flat on the 4:th floor, there is a fence on the balcony but it's not 2 meters high. But that's probably ok? Since we're not living on 'the ground'?

I like this rule to be honest, there are so much irresponsible 'dangerous dog' owners out there that has caused so many problems.
A well trained dog and responsible owners doesn't have a problem with these rules.

A 2 meter high fence is not necessary for a Rottweiler in my opinion though, most of them hate to jump 
But I realise it has to be the same rules for everyone.

I guess I go to the local police to sort his registration? Or maybe the veterinary exam first?


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

I just saw that I quoted the wrong person  Sorry..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

m.van.adler said:


> OMG?! Are we not allowed to have bags etc in the back seat?!  (panic mode now)
> We were planning on having the dog in the back of the car and all our luggage in the backseat. Is this illegal?
> 
> My God..  then we will have to buy a roof box tomorrow. (Or how much is the fine for this very serious crime?)


You could take the other option of having a grille type barrier behind the front seats. You would then have the options of baggage in the rear+ dog in back seat or t'other way round.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

m.van.adler said:


> I just saw that I quoted the wrong person  Sorry..


No worries, you read it !! lol


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi all my helpful friends!
Now we have arrived in Valencia! The journey turned out to be a lot more positive experience than I expected.
We spent 4 nights in hotel, could have made it faster but we made the dogs comfort most important.
We stayed at small family run hotels along the way which has all been amazing! High standard rooms, amazing breakfast and they welcomed our dog. So we are very happy about that.

We were only checked once during the whole trip and that was some kind of narcotic search in the UK before leaving the country. They wiped our steering wheel to look for drugs, that said? 
I asked them if they wanted to see my dogs passport, but they said no. All other borders we drove straight through.

The only things I have to 'complaining' about are the expensive road tolls (it's crazy, right?) and that the food along the motor way is very boring.

Over all, I am happy I did this, it's been a great experience for us as a pack


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

m.van.adler said:


> Hi all my helpful friends!
> Now we have arrived in Valencia! The journey turned out to be a lot more positive experience than I expected.
> We spent 4 nights in hotel, could have made it faster but we made the dogs comfort most important.
> We stayed at small family run hotels along the way which has all been amazing! High standard rooms, amazing breakfast and they welcomed our dog. So we are very happy about that.
> ...


Bienvenidos a españa.

Glad to hear you made the journey safe and sound. It is an interesting experience to start one's new life that way, you are in control of your journey and can enjoy and make of it what you will. Way different from getting on a plane and virtually going through space-time warp and ending up a few hours later in another country and another time.


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

m.van.adler said:


> The only things I have to 'complaining' about are the expensive road tolls (it's crazy, right?) and that the food along the motor way is very boring.


In France you have the option of taking the Route Nationale or the Peage. The RN is much slower as you pass through all the villages and towns but don't pay toll and can get cheaper petrol and better food. The Peage is much quicker and you get better fuel consumption with the cruise control on but you have to pay for it and the petrol is about 10c a liter more expensive. Probably the same in Spain. 
You are all here now and the weather has taken a turn for the better (apparently the coldest winter on record) so hope you enjoy yourselves.


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

You are very right about that Baldilocks, that psychology it's a positive thing to travel by car to your new country.
We saw a complete change in 'the nature' (trees, mud, light etc) somewhere after Barcelona.
And for the dog I thing it was a million times better to travel as a pack to our new destination and to sniff around on all stops during the way.
Gareth! I wish we knew that, about the smaller road, it would have suited us a lot better.
I think we payed around 100-200£ in road tax 

My dogs nose is on overdrive here in Spain! Hi hi hi! He is not used to this many scents and so many dogs running around.
So for a dog this is 'culture shock de la grande' 
But he'll get used to it, they always do.
(And hopefully so will his parents)

Madeleine


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

m.van.adler said:


> You are very right about that Baldilocks, that psychology it's a positive thing to travel by car to your new country.
> We saw a complete change in 'the nature' (trees, mud, light etc) somewhere after Barcelona.
> And for the dog I thing it was a million times better to travel as a pack to our new destination and to sniff around on all stops during the way.
> Gareth! I wish we knew that, about the smaller road, it would have suited us a lot better.
> ...


I must admit I don't recall how much we paid in tolls but I don't think it was that much, I didn't realise you were actually hitting the road quite so soon. Of course, the tolls may have increased a lot since we last did the journey and we may have used non-toll roads for a lot of our journey.

You now have the experiment as to whether where you are is going to be the best place for you or whether you might feel that you would be better somewhere else. We planned ours out with so much in the way of criteria to be satisfied that we knew that we were 99% sure about where we were going to be and that it would be permanent - we weren't wrong!


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

I drove alone from Rotterdam to Malaga via luxembourg using the fastest route on my sat nav and averaged 100 Km/h for the 2600 kilometers. So 2.5 days driving, not using toll roads would have possibly doubled that and probably 50% more petrol. It is a choice that you have to make for yourselves. Easy, relaxed driving and treat that as part of the holiday or to get there as quick as possible. I chose the latter, my choice


----------



## m.van.adler (Feb 8, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> I must admit I don't recall how much we paid in tolls but I don't think it was that much, I didn't realise you were actually hitting the road quite so soon. Of course, the tolls may have increased a lot since we last did the journey and we may have used non-toll roads for a lot of our journey. You now have the experiment as to whether where you are is going to be the best place for you or whether you might feel that you would be better somewhere else. We planned ours out with so much in the way of criteria to be satisfied that we knew that we were 99% sure about where we were going to be and that it would be permanent - we weren't wrong!


Yes, hopefully we will know a lot more about Spanish life after 1 year here. And since we choose to live in the middle of the country we have great access to the rest of Spain.
I hope we can visit a lot of places this year and when this rental contract ends, we know where we will buy a flat/house.

About the road tolls, yes I think the have gone up quite a lot? We were driving around in Europe 4-5 years ago and I remember road tolls in the region of 5-15 euros, not 62 euros like one of the tolls were last week. (I think it was in France but I'm not 100% sure)

I will start a new thread today since a have a gazillion more questions, you won't get rid of me in a long while


----------

